# Best option for SNES netplay?



## Touko White (Jan 3, 2017)

What is the current best option for SNES netplay? I'm currently using ZSNES 1.36 and have had no issues playing Mario Kart with someone else from the US - I'm from the UK. Other than the rare stutter of gameplay, I had no issue, I was hosting and was using TCP. The other player also had barely any issue with the game either ^^

I use 1.36 because I heard ZSNES has the most stable netplay at that version, and 1.42 has desync issues. But are there more newer ways to do netplay? I know Snes9x has netplay over TCP, but it's not intended for online usage due to being a BETA feature. Also RetroArch has netplay, has anyone tested it?

(Of course if anyone's up for Mario Kart on ZSNES 1.36, message me. I can play between 4pm-8pm GMT usually)

Thanks!


----------



## Luglige (Jan 10, 2017)

I enjoy retroarch


----------



## Touko White (Jan 10, 2017)

Luglige said:


> I enjoy retroarch


What advantages does it have? Other than supporting better emulators like Snes9x.


----------



## RickBruiser (Jan 16, 2017)

Clearly Zsnes with Zbattle.


----------



## Touko White (Jan 16, 2017)

RickBruiser said:


> Clearly Zsnes with Zbattle.


zbattle.net doesnt work anymore the domain went inactive...


----------



## RickBruiser (Jan 18, 2017)

Touko White said:


> zbattle.net doesnt work anymore the domain went inactive...



Wow, things sure has changed while I was gone. RIP Zbattle.


----------



## RickBruiser (Jan 19, 2017)

@Touko White apparently, It's Z-Net now and still fonctionnal. Sadly, nobody knows about this and there's about 4 users online right now.


----------



## Touko White (Jan 19, 2017)

RickBruiser said:


> @Touko White apparently, It's Z-Net now and still fonctionnal. Sadly, nobody knows about this and there's about 4 users online right now.


I might try it out , could you give me a download link?


----------



## RickBruiser (Jan 19, 2017)

Touko White said:


> I might try it out , could you give me a download link?



http://emu.z-net.us/p/downloads.html


----------



## Rosski (May 12, 2019)

Touko White said:


> What is the current best option for SNES netplay? I'm currently using ZSNES 1.36 and have had no issues playing Mario Kart with someone else from the US - I'm from the UK. Other than the rare stutter of gameplay, I had no issue, I was hosting and was using TCP. The other player also had barely any issue with the game either ^^



Hello, I am sorry to dig up an old thread, but I found this from google (as other might do too) and I wanted to share another option that isnt listed. Kaillera is a netplay addon that supports many emulators, but for snes the supported emulator is called "snes9k". 

There are many servers, most of the servers dont use the original kaillera server software, an improved alternative called 'EmuLinker X v2.0.2' is better, but you don't really need that, there are already plenty of public servers to use.

The best advice is to get on with some friends, as the available games played there are limited.

To open it, run snes9k and click File \ "Play Kaillera Game". Then you can find the multiplayer server lists, games, players, chat, etc.


----------

